# sharing my work for the first time



## Tonnes (Jan 24, 2012)

hope you like my work


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow that is outstanding work..


----------



## Karen55 (Feb 9, 2012)

Love the baby doll wrap. Can you share the pattern? Also, the pattern for the baby sweater and assesories. Thanks!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Those are so beautiful! You are very talented.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Your work is beautiful!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

They are all so cute! Yes, I like your work!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

They are all lovely. Good job.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

love them all, gorgeous work


----------



## lynnjack (Jan 12, 2012)

Great outfit! Excellent work!


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! Well done. I hope your friend really loves it too.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

They are all beautiful. Would love to have the patterns. Hugs Sarah


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

quite beautiful work love everything.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Very well knit! Beautiful job!


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Absolutely lovely - each and every one. Well done!
Maureen


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

The outfit is beautiful!


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh, yes, definitely love your work.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice work - well done.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow they are all very pretty. Well done.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow. You have turned out some beautiful work--very professional looking. Way to go girl!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

These are truly spectacular. White always looks so beautiful. I especially love the 2nd one - the cardigan. It's one of the prettiest pattens ever.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Everything is lovely, you did a great job and hope you keep posting pictures of your projects, I love pictures of finished stuff, keeps me thinking of what my next project will be


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Very pretty!! You have such nice even stitches!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful work..well done!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful work..well done!


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

it is beautiful


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, I hope it isn't the last time you share! Excellent!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Very beautiful set... I love the little baby jacket...Excelent!  thanks for sharing. Vija


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Gorgeous outfits!


----------



## altamece (Mar 10, 2011)

i tell you girl friend you do great work, keep it up!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Tonnes,your work is so beautiful i love all that you have shown.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

They're all great, especially love the bathrobe!!!


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful - lucky baby.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow this is gorgeous!!!! what an inspiration you are to me to keep going with my baby set. I only hope it turns out half as pretty. I'm sure your friend will be very very happy.


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

They are beautiful and look really professional.


----------



## patrap35 (Dec 22, 2011)

Gorgeous.What patience you have for making something so tiny.You did a great job.


----------



## maureend (Dec 20, 2011)

Really nice. It looks like you've been knitting for a long time!


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

I love your work.


----------



## GranMaPainter (Nov 16, 2011)

WOW :thumbup:


----------



## grannyeleanor (Jan 1, 2012)

such lovely work Eleanor


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## Maggietaffs (Aug 2, 2011)

LIKE it?!?! LOVE it! What exquisite work! It's absolutely inspirational.


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Just lovely


----------



## xarriage1952 (Mar 22, 2011)

lovely knitting.
Are you able to share the patterns please?


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Very pretty. The first set is particularly lovely. Nice work!


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## mjenki7 (Jun 16, 2011)

Amazing work..Beautiful..


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

Hoping you will share patterns of your beautiful work, thanks.


----------



## Nannie Bea (Jan 28, 2012)

beautiful work, I am knitting baby things also 3 babies are coming. would really love the patterns. thanks so much


----------



## ruth65 (Sep 6, 2011)

Tonnes said:


> hope you like my work


Hi
Those baby garments are excellent could you please send me the patterns. I do baby knitting as well
Thanks Ruth
[email protected]


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They are just beautiful


----------



## cpreston1 (Apr 23, 2011)

well done your friend will love them,redcar is my home town to


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Very good looking baby outfit,nice job.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful work. So professional . I love all of them bit especially the doll clothes. My granddaughter would love those as i am sure yours will too.


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## mgpayne (Nov 7, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern for the doll. Can you share?


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

love the work looks so soft & the doll so cute.


----------



## socoboater (Apr 4, 2011)

I would love the patterns. If you could share, it would be great. Your work is really nice.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I would also love the patterns lots of babies being born at the moment. Your work is fabulous well done. :thumbup:


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Your work is awesome. I have a new grandbaby coming in August and would love to have the patterns if you could share. Please PM me if and when you post. Thank you so much and please keep showing us your work. It is so even and neat.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## Rowena (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome, who would not like your work. The lucky baby will looks so neat.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is just beautiful..... we love to see competed work..... so shar on!


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow, those are beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are so beautiful. You did a great job.

Sue


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Your work is exquisite! Beautiful baby outfits. Lovely!!!! ;0)


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Your work is beautiful! Good job!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Your work is beautiful! I love them all!


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

What beautiful work..........lucky friends.


----------



## kidder3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Do hope you can share the pattern, You do beautiful work. Thanks, K3


----------



## dottie tampa (Jan 23, 2012)

your work is absolutely beautiful. If you can share the patterns I would be so happy as lots of babies due this year. In advance I am saying thankyou


----------



## jinjin (Nov 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## GA Neophyte (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! Very beautiful!


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hope it's not the last time you share! Awesome work!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Awesome work. than you for sharing it with us.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.. Would you share the patterns?? 
[email protected]


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Simply beautiful


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

love all these patterns Can you share the pattern number and maker please?


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

when you show your work, please include the patterns or the source of them.. Thanks a bunch


----------



## ladyliz1112 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hope you will share your work often from now on. Lovely.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Gorgeous Work!!! I can't wait to see more!


----------



## saintxmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Brilliant work! Just lovely!


----------



## Tonnes (Jan 24, 2012)

I WILL PUT THE PATTERNS ON THE FORUM ASAP


----------



## Tonnes (Jan 24, 2012)

AS A NEWBY I WILL BARE THIS IN MIND


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Your work is lovely.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. Congrats on work well done.


----------



## Tonnes (Jan 24, 2012)

Tonnes said:


> hope you like my work


tHE FIRST BABY SET IS FROM THE CLASSIC COLLECTION IN WHITE FORM PETER PAN BOOK 276

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Peter-Knitting-Pattern-Classic-Collection/dp/B001QQ5DTU

THE SECOND BABY SET IS FROM UKHKA 6 BAby 4ply

http://www.ukhandknitting.com/

Dolls bath robe is from Teddy knitting yarns book 620 4pl and double knitting Title of book is Dolls Wardrobe part 2

http://www.blacksheepwools.com/acatalog/Doll___Teddy_Knitting_Patterns.html


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Very inspiring!


----------



## kidder3 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing the source of your beautiful work. Keep on sharing your work!! K-3


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Tonnes said:


> Tonnes said:
> 
> 
> > hope you like my work
> ...


Sadly, the 2nd baby set is no longer available on that site. Go figure..that's the one I want to make! Does anyone know where there is a pattern like it? It's absolutley my favorite! :-( :-(


----------



## pollypet (Nov 21, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Sheila K (Nov 15, 2011)

Lucky person who gets those.They are lovely


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful! I especially like the sweater with the collar and the hat that matches. Where can I find the pattern?


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Your work is lovely. I live just up the coast to you in Tyne & Wear. Leonora


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

lovely work


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Your work is gorgeous. It looks like it is made with love. I think you can tell if someone loves what they do and yours sure shows it. Keep posting and inspire us all.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

susieO said:


> Tonnes said:
> 
> 
> > Tonnes said:
> ...


Oh, my mistake...It was the one next to it that's no longer available. Now i'm trying to figure out how to get the pattern book. :roll:


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Really liked the 2 sets,but really like the robe the best so cute.


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Really liked the 2 sets,but really like the robe the best so cute.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

THey are all gorgeous, great work, she will be thrilled


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

All of your work is just outstanding and just soooo precious. What lucky llittle babies who receive these gifts.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Like your work? OMG!!!!! just beautiful! How blessed that baby will be! All surrounded and now will be also wrapped with love! 
;-) love them! Please keep posting!


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

You did a great job. Your friend is very lucky.


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, how lovely. Well done.
HAVE A NICE DAY, ALL


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow. You do beautiful work!


----------



## rosiebear (Jan 3, 2012)

You should be proud of your work, it's wonderful.


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Professional work.


----------



## Sunshine Knitter (Oct 30, 2011)

Just beautiful!! You have done an excellent job!


----------



## Roselyn (Jun 12, 2011)

Would love the patterns for baby sweaters. They are lovely [email protected]


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

Lovely! Would you mind sharing the patterns?


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

What's not to like, beautiful! If you share the patterns or let us know where we can obtain, I will try attempt to do half as good a job for my soon coming grandaughter!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Beautiful things. You should share more often!


----------



## Sunshine908 (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work...Thank you for sharing the patterns.... My daughter is expecting TWINS in July..sex is unknown as of yet....I always have a difficult time choosing the yarn.... 
would you please let us know which yarn you used...
smiles, Anita


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## Babie (Feb 8, 2012)

Tonnes said:


> hope you like my work


What a beautiful job you've done.


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

OUTSTANDING!


----------



## nanap (Feb 8, 2012)

All I can say is WOW ! ! 

Simply gorgeous. Someone is going to be very happy with these lovely gifts.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Mammy Pat (Dec 1, 2011)

You could knit and crochet for the instructional books! WOW. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Love2Create (Apr 24, 2011)

Very professional looking! Excellent work! :thumbup:


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

i do like your work very much. beautiful. :lol:


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

So pretty and dainty!!


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Lucky Friend! Love the outfit.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Very, very nice! Gaynell


----------



## michaelena (Dec 14, 2011)

What a great job, they are beautiful...you should be very proud of yourself

Michaelena


----------



## sunnybrkk (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful work!! You are very talented, keep up the good work!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## violet1549 (Feb 7, 2012)

Excellent work. Truly expert!


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Just beautiful work! Such perfect stitches! Can't match it after 50 years! You are a natural!


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Great job, love it all.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Amazing work.
The baby is so special to get a gift like this.
Bye, Robin


----------



## marype (Jul 16, 2011)

Very cute! all of them


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Most beautiful work. Congratulations.


----------



## grammasmurf (Feb 1, 2012)

what beautiful baby cloths, such a lucky little girl.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Fantastic work. Welcome to the forum. Very cute picture (your avatar).


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

You have to post more items. Your work is beautiful.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautiful work, a wonderful gift.


----------



## DeeOdam (Feb 3, 2012)

very nice work, the sweater sets are beautiful. Keep up the great work.


----------



## plaramie (Jan 1, 2012)

Lucky friend, lucky baby! Just beautiful!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Adorable sweaters, very professional.


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

beautiful work....hope someone cherishes these sets!!!


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

I like I like!


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

what a pretty outfit I only knit baby knitting and arent they a pleasure to make.


----------



## maureen315 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ohmygosh! This set is absolutely beautiful. Looks very professional as well you are I bet.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh, my goodness! The present for a friend is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!! I love it all!!


----------



## tidepools (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome and inspiring.


----------



## Marymac65 (Oct 25, 2011)

Your work is beautiful....I love making baby sets such as these....where do you get your patterns or do you design?
MaryMac


----------



## Grandma Peach (Nov 14, 2011)

Great work. Lucky friend and granddaughter.


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW!!!! These are just gorgeous, you do wonderful work. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Eileen Wanda (Sep 18, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## ruth piercy (Sep 17, 2011)

your knitting is beautiful


----------



## sarobie (Dec 23, 2011)

wonderful job! Please share more


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

your work is beautiful.


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

I love all the patterns. You did an excellent job. I would also like the patterns if they are available.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Just beautiful. Your friend will be just ecstatic to receive such lovely gifts and won't her baby look gorgeous in them.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

they are so beautiful. you do excellent work.


----------



## mariam (Jan 19, 2012)

I am also new to this forum and love your work, it so beautiful, love the baby layetts and their colors. Hope you have many more years of beautiful success.


----------



## vamitchc (Jan 2, 2012)

So beautiful, I love it.


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

That is so beautifully done that it makes me want to stop knitting. I could never produce anything like that. You have to realise that you have given me a severe inferiority complex!!!!!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Your work is great. Love your choice of patterns and the white really shows off your neat stitches.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Very lovely items!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

Tonnes said:


> hope you like my work


OUTSTANDING. Your work is absolutely flawless and the styles are gorgeous.

I don't like your work, i LOVE it. Thank you for giving all of us on KP a chance to view your talented projects. Keep them coming.

Hugs, Dolori from New Jersey USA


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

your work is excellent you should be so proud! I too was wondering if you can share any of the patterns?


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful work.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Tonnes said:


> hope you like my work


Awesome! Great job! and did I say Awesome! Gorgeous outfits.


----------



## jpAL2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## motherbabs4 (Sep 22, 2011)

What a lucky friend and her baby, too. It is such beautiful work!


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Beautiful. You should share more often.


----------



## Martine (May 11, 2011)

B E A U T Y F U L you are a very gifted person! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely results! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lowem (Jan 10, 2012)

I love your work, they are all so very pretty.


----------



## Lowem (Jan 10, 2012)

I love your work, they are all so very pretty.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

You do absolutely beautiful work!!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Love your work! Beautiful!!


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Please, please and pretty please may we have the patterns. Your work is beautiful. Will the doll outfit fit a new born? Thanks for sharing. Hopeing to hearing from you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lucky friends and family! Beautiful!


----------



## Mary Ruth (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow! Why haven't you shared before? This is awesome work!


----------



## Tattinggirl (Jan 24, 2012)

good work withall your baby clothes. keep them coming. from tattinggirl


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the patterns and your stitching is perfection.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

you did a very good job, everything is so beautiful


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

LTN666 said:


> Please, please and pretty please may we have the patterns. Your work is beautiful. Will the doll outfit fit a new born? Thanks for sharing. Hopeing to hearing from you.


She gave the source of the patterns a few pages back. Please do not ask other members to violate copyright laws by "sharing" patterns.


----------



## marilynruth (Aug 4, 2011)

Tonnes your knitted baby clothes are beautiful,


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

That is beautiful! I hope to get brave enough to show my work one of these years


----------



## gertyau (Sep 29, 2011)

Your knitting was beautiful. I'd love the pattern of the matinee jacket. Thankyou Pat
gertyau


----------



## cpreston1 (Apr 23, 2011)

doll looks very beautiful


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

There aren't words adequate enough to praise your work. Gorgeous, absolutely gorgeous!

MaryAnn


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you, does make one feel good to hear a praise, you're an &#128124;


----------



## Susan Miller (Feb 5, 2011)

Just awesome. You are a gifted knitter!


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

This my favorite one also. It seems the uk has the greatest patterns.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

LOVELY-LOVELY!!!


----------



## jbbh12 (Nov 14, 2011)

Beautiful work. The sets look lovely when they are set out toether. The little dolls dressing gown is gorgeous. What pattern did you use :-D


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

I was trying to get into the web site. I cannot find the pattern. Any directions for me?

Thanks


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

Tonnes said:


> Tonnes said:
> 
> 
> > hope you like my work
> ...


I was trying to get into the web site ukhandknitting but I cannot find the pattern on the site, I need help in locating pattern please.

Thanks


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

Tonnes said:


> hope you like my work


Beautiful. I'm sure the new Mom was very pleased!!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

These are so wonderful!. Thanks for sharing. Who's the lucky baby??


----------



## Debbie53 (May 20, 2011)

Would love to have the patterns if you could share
my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Debbie53 said:


> Would love to have the patterns if you could share
> my e-mail is [email protected]


Hi, The patterns are just a few posts before yours. I just checked them out and purchase two patterns! They are beautiful!!!


----------



## Leftynewbie (Jun 11, 2011)

what beautiful work! Thanks for sharing it


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I love your work! They are beautiful!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice work. The recipients parent will LOVE them.


----------



## levsgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. What a lucky baby!! Your work is just perfect. Congrats!! Michelle :thumbup:


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

doll pattern also. just adorable. please


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, these are beautiful. Wonderful work.


----------



## monajean (Oct 29, 2011)

So very pretty!!


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful Work.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Tonnes said:


> hope you like my work


Exquisite - I love baby wear.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

your work is perfect! Love them all. Your friend will be so happy. :thumbup:


----------



## biwgidget (Apr 4, 2011)

I would love the patterns, please e-mail me the patterns at
[email protected]

Thanks,

Barbara


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Ditto what they all said!!!!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

susieO said:


> Tonnes said:
> 
> 
> > Tonnes said:
> ...


I was able to buy it this morning from this site:
mcadirect.com/shop/index.php?amp;osCsid=04k61vinv8g85a7574isn87iq6&osCsid=04k61vinv8g85a7574isn87iq6


----------



## kittysgram (Nov 12, 2011)

i went to the sirte for the doll bathrobe. how do u know whats in the book. doesn't show patterns and what size doll is it for. also it is in english money. what is the conversion for us?


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

kittysgram said:


> ... it is in english money. what is the conversion for us?


 Go to google, type in the english money value and then 'convert to us dollars or whatever. you should get an answer quickly enough.

Hope this helps

Irene


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful outfits!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Love your work! Beautiful!


----------



## massate (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Joella76 (Jan 21, 2012)

Such beautiful work.


----------



## Rancin98 (Feb 15, 2012)

You are very talented, these are beautiful.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

I love your work, all items are beautiful!


----------

